# Latest DirecTV Group Webcast 02/22/2006



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

here is the PDF:

ADMIN EDIT: Link removed until error in PDF is corrected.

MOD Edit:
Link to UPDATED PDF....

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, they mentioned the HDTV Media Center.

*EDIT: Guess I should have run through all slides before commenting.

- New Ka/Ku dish? The Slimline? Not nearly as UGLY!!
- Broadband VOD? Cool.
- Fox News Interactive. What a surprise.
- Customer expandable DVR HD space. Very Cool.
- New user interface for 2007?

Very interesting read.

Now let's see some software capable of this.*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I highly recommend everyone take at least a glace at the PDF

"Stricter Credit Policy" comes along with the Lease Program.

Looks like the day of getting a ton of credits just for threating to leave... maybe done with.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is the same graphic for the HR20... for the CORE of the "Whole Home DVR Functionality" HDTV Media Center.


OOOHH... I like that...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I made this a sticky thread... as they have some really cool stuff in there.

Home Theater Segment looks cool too..


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I highly recommend everyone take at least a glace at the PDF
> 
> "Stricter Credit Policy" comes along with the Lease Program.
> 
> Looks like the day of getting a ton of credits just for threating to leave... maybe done with.


No, I took that to mean "credit policy" as in the customer's credit-worthiness (to reduce "involuntary churn"--turning off deadbeats).

I'm sure they still plan on generous retention plans for profitable customers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> No, I took that to mean "credit policy" as in the customer's credit-worthiness (to reduce "involuntary churn"--turning off deadbeats).
> 
> I'm sure they still plan on generous retention plans for profitable customers.


Ahh... Re-reading that... I would agree, since t also talkes about taking "payments" for at risk customers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Single Wire Solution from the DISH is in there as well....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Power Line Technology and Broadband connections


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

It really looks like they're trying to get as close to cable's onDemand as possible - and I for one am glad. I liked having onDemand, but it wasn't enough to prevent me from switching from Comcrap. Having it available on D* would just be an added bonus.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

2nd gen Ka/Ku dish only looks to be a wife/GF pleaser, certain to be less able to control reception problems. Only possible, and only posible, that it may also combine 72.5 and 95 into the mix for a single dish fits all solution.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Take a look at the Best Customer Loyalty program. 4 PPV coupons a month, customer advisory board and such. Also, did anyone notice the "hearts" that indicate how good of a customer you are?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Customer Advisory board....

Isn't that what we do around here?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

AS reguards to:Customer expandable DVR HD space...I presume they would make
the USB ports Live in order to add this devise...how great would this be if they
also put in MPEG4 capability?? Would solve a whole bunch of problems and make
the HR-10-250 usable...


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

The thing that got me was that 33% of sub account for 63% of profit


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

lee1203 said:


> The thing that got me was that 33% of sub account for 63% of profit


I really think that most businesses are that way, I know my company's is and it isn't close to DBS or even consumer products even though it is wireless comm.


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

bobukcat said:


> I really think that most businesses are that way, I know my company's is and it isn't close to DBS or even consumer products even though it is wireless comm.


It is often much higher...like 15-20% of customers accounting for 70-80% of Revenues and Profits. I would imagine that the 33% is mostly Total Choice Premier + other premium services.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite line in the presentation is "New Technologies Drive call complexity and contact rate" - but I see that only 50% of their technical support will be handled internally (not out-sourced) in 2006. If they really expect that HD number to grow the way they have it graphed they better get ready for the corresponding support demand!


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

you guys should listen to the Webcast the PDF is only one piece of the pie.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's some good news:

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060222/20060222005912.html?.v=1

*DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels in Spring 2006*
Wednesday February 22, 3:43 pm ET 
Local HD Markets Will Total 36, Representing More Than 58 Percent of U.S. Television Homes

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 22, 2006--Continuing to widely expand its local high-definition (HD) programming services, DIRECTV, Inc. (NYSE: DTV - News), the nation's leading digital television service provider, today named the next 24 U.S. markets that will receive local HD programming.
Beginning in April of this year, DIRECTV will roll out the first of the 24 new markets, offering HD programming from the four primary broadcast networks -- ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC. Customers with the appropriate DIRECTV HD receiving equipment, who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels, will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.

The 24 local markets to receive HD programming include:

* Baltimore 
Minneapolis, Minn.
Birmingham, Ala. 
Nashville, Tenn.
Charlotte, N.C. 
Orlando, Fla.
Cleveland 
Phoenix
Columbus, Ohio 
Pittsburgh
Denver 
Raleigh, N.C.
Fresno, Calif. 
Sacramento, Calif.
Hartford, Conn. 
Salt Lake City
Indianapolis 
San Diego
Kansas City, Mo./Kan. 
Seattle
Miami 
St Louis, Mo.
Milwaukee, Wisc. 
West Palm Beach, Fla.*

"The expansion of local HD programming is one of the cornerstones of our brand strategy to provide the best entertainment experience for DIRECTV's customers and sets us apart from our competition," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, DIRECTV, Inc. "With the rollout of 24 new local HD markets, we will offer access to DIRECTV-delivered local HD programming to 58 percent of U.S. television homes. We expect to expand our HD local coverage to even more markets later this year."

DIRECTV currently offers standard-definition local channels in 141 markets, covering nearly 94 percent of television households in the country, as well as 12 HD local channel markets, including Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas-Fort Worth, Detroit, Houston, Los Angeles, New York, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Tampa and Washington, D.C. With the launch of two new satellites -- DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 -- in 2007, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers.

All DIRECTV local HD programming is being transmitted via MPEG-4 AVC, the new standard in digital video compression and advanced modulation that more than doubles the efficiency of DIRECTV's capacity.

Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing the new H20 HD receiver and a satellite dish that has the ability to receive programming from five different orbital locations and Ka-band signals. Through Feb. 28, DIRECTV is offering new and existing customers a $200 mail-in rebate on the purchase of a DIRECTV HD Receiver. (Limit one rebate per account.) Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy and Circuit City, and through DIRECTV.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSE: DTV - News) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment services. DIRECTV is approximately 34 percent owned by News Corporation.

Contact:
DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer, 310-726-4683
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: DIRECTV, Inc.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

So...what I took from it was:

I will get locals in hd sometime between April and June.

No more national hd channels until next year.

Still not sure when the hd dvr will come out exactly (sometime this year).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

heathramos said:


> So...what I took from it was:
> 
> I will get locals in hd sometime between April and June.
> 
> ...


Correct.

But my take on this is that DTV does have a plan.

Their plan really fits what I want to see from my home entertainment provider. Be that cable, SAT or Internet. We have heard mention of the media center, VOD and such. But if DTV can pull of their plan over the next two years they will be head's over heals a better offering than Dish or ANY local cable outlet.

Home Media Center.
DirecTV to go.
VOD via SAT or broadband.
150 National HD channels (ok HD-Lite maybe).
NFL ST...and all of other sports programming.
Mix channels.

Name one cable carrier or any other SAT carrier that even has a plan like this. Does Dish have MIX channels? Interactive channels? Are they planning them?

I do have to say that DTV has a plan. Does Charlie have a plan? Other than trying to keep up with DTV? Does Comcast have a plan, cripe they just now figured they should be working with Tivo.

I have not listened to the audio side of the webcast but I'm very impressed so far. Again, with their plan.

Now, that plan needs to be implemented and the release of the R15 didn't show me that DTV was capable of implementing this plan. The release of the R15 demonstrated that DTV is willing to release products not ready for the customer. That could really derail the plan outlined in this document.

So, we wait and see don't we.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> I do have to say that DTV has a plan. Does Charlie have a plan?


I think, in some ways, DISH is ahead of DirecTV. DISH now has 23 channels of HD programming and are adding a few more channels in March. They are already rolling out HD locals (and they are rolling out many more markets this year). Their new DVR, the ViP622, is already released and getting very high marks from first adapters. DirecTV is really behind them in the HD DVR department.

The satellite companies need to do everything that they can NOW to get and keep customers. I think that they are going to have a tough time in the marketplace as the Telcos start rolling out FiOS TV service.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bill R said:


> I think, in some ways, DISH is ahead of DirecTV. DISH now has 23 channels of HD programming and are adding a few more channels in March. They are already rolling out HD locals (and they are rolling out many more markets this year). Their new DVR, the ViP622, is already released and getting very high marks from first adapters. DirecTV is really behind them in the HD DVR department.
> 
> The satellite companies need to do everything that they can NOW to get and keep customers. I think that they are going to have a tough time in the marketplace as the Telcos start rolling out FiOS TV service.


Yes but those added HD channels wasn't really a plan, it was VOOM going out of business.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Great link...thanks for the info...I WILL listen to the webcast for the answer to the question, but in case I don't hear it, has/did anyone hear anything more about the Slimline dish in terms of size and weight? The current 5 LNB is 35 lbs. and is 25 X 29 with a an arm that extends almost 2 feet...with an ugly double LNB contraption. So, any chance they said the new 1 is smaller?

On that note, they just released the 5 LNB...couldn't they have figured out this new 1 sooner than that???


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> Great link...thanks for the info...I WILL listen to the webcast for the answer to the question, but in case I don't hear it, has/did anyone hear anything more about the Slimline dish in terms of size and weight? The current 5 LNB is 35 lbs. and is 25 X 29 with a an arm that extends almost 2 feet...with an ugly double LNB contraption. So, any chance they said the new 1 is smaller?
> 
> On that note, they just released the 5 LNB...couldn't they have figured out this new 1 sooner than that???


The new dish is *PROBABLY* 18"x24" like the older phase I/II dishes and looks to be of fibreglass construction, so yes smaller and lighter ( though larger,slightly, than phase III ).


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I reeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaallllllly like the new "whole home" concept. HD content delivered from one source to any room in the house. :hurah:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if that PC Tuner card will be available at retail outlets like Best Buy and CompUSA, or will it only be available to OEM's to place in pre-built Media Center PCs?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I think, in some ways, DISH is ahead of DirecTV. DISH now has 23 channels of HD programming and are adding a few more channels in March. They are already rolling out HD locals (and they are rolling out many more markets this year). Their new DVR, the ViP622, is already released and getting very high marks from first adapters. DirecTV is really behind them in the HD DVR department.
> 
> The satellite companies need to do everything that they can NOW to get and keep customers. I think that they are going to have a tough time in the marketplace as the Telcos start rolling out FiOS TV service.


I guess the plan I was referring to was a long term strategic plan. Including a home media center, VOD via SAT and Broadband, enabling customers to expand their DVRs on their own, DTV to go and MIX channels. Not a plan to add more channels. Is Charlie talking about any of this?


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

Wonder what "Proactive monitoring of user experience" means?????? **putting on tritamium foil hat, yes I upgraded the aluminum**


The hard drive expansion "device" sounds interesting.. wonder what kind of timetable we are talking about here???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Does anyone know if that PC Tuner card will be available at retail outlets like Best Buy and CompUSA, or will it only be available to OEM's to place in pre-built Media Center PCs?


I would be surprised if you could not purchase it directly, as with the Launch of Vista probably happening BEFORE that product is released... you would have a good number of Media PC's out there that could use the card.

Besides... anything that is OEM exclusive can still be purchased if you find the right vendor.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

DTC mac said:


> The new dish is *PROBABLY* 18"x24" like the older phase I/II dishes and looks to be of fibreglass construction, so yes smaller and lighter ( though larger,slightly, than phase III ).


The specs I hear (and this is just second, third, fourth hand....etc.) is that the dish will be 26X20...we shall see.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

also the single line to every receiver will be interesting as to it's timing

right now you need two for the dvr's and if I understand this correctly, the new dish/receivers won't allow diplexing so if you want to use an antenna, you would have to run an additional line to each location.

what would be the point of running an extra one if it is only temporary.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

where do you go to see the webcast?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> where do you go to see the webcast?


http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

moonman said:


> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


Thanks!


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

about 45mins (or so) in to the DIRECTV Webcast they say that they are going to put up more HD nats in 2006 but did not name them but the BIG roll out will be in 2007.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have time to watch the cast right now but does anyone have any idea how the whole house unit is going to work. This is what I have really been waiting for. I hope it would have at least 4 tuners (5 would be nice). Is it going to allow for the R15 to be networked or are you going to have to get another unit?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another question, how do you become one of there "best customers". I want free PPV coupons and priority service like it outlines.


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Another question, how do you become one of there "best customers". I want free PPV coupons and priority service like it outlines.


the sub has to pay over $100 a month,pay on time and that is all they said about the best customers program.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

lee1203 said:


> the sub has to pay over $100 a month,pay on time and that is that is all they said about the best customers program.


Well that doesn't include me then. I only get to about 89 bucks and I have 3 R15's and a samsung HD, plus locals, plus East and West feeds for NBC and ABC.


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Well that doesn't include me then. I only get to about 89 bucks and I have 3 R15's and a samsung HD, plus locals, plus East and West feeds for NBC and ABC.


same here they said only about 1million of there subs are eligible for the program.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have one of those Best Customers Cards...though Ive never gotten free PPV coupons....maybe thats coming up but as far as I know thats not been the case yet.


----------



## DTC mac (Oct 23, 2005)

Proc said:


> The specs I hear (and this is just second, third, fourth hand....etc.) is that the dish will be 26X20...we shall see.


I could belive 20 X 26 if the LNB included 72.5 and/or 95 otherwise I'd think 18 X 24 more likely.

Guessing.... the new dish is optimsed for use with D10 and D11 when they are orbited. AT-9 being more optimised for SW1 and SW2.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Slightly OT but I just got the DIRECTV News for March e-newsletter looks like we're getting BET Jazz soon.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Is that just SD and DD or might it be 5.1?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

BET Jazz isn't available in 5.1, only stereo.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bummer!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

moonman said:


> AS reguards to:Customer expandable DVR HD space...I presume they would make
> the USB ports Live in order to add this devise...how great would this be if they
> also put in MPEG4 capability?? Would solve a whole bunch of problems and make
> the HR-10-250 usable...


The HD-Tivo? Wouldn't you need to get new tuner chips in order to receive MPEG4 encoding?



DTC mac said:


> I could belive 20 X 26 if the LNB included 72.5 and/or 95 otherwise I'd think 18 X 24 more likely.
> 
> Guessing.... the new dish is optimsed for use with D10 and D11 when they are orbited. AT-9 being more optimised for SW1 and SW2.


So, we're all going to have to get another new dish in a year or so?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> The HD-Tivo? Wouldn't you need to get new tuner chips in order to receive MPEG4 encoding?
> What I was thinking was that since they are going to make the USB ports "live"
> for the add on Hard drive, maybe they could include the necessary chips in this add-on to decode the MPEG4 stream?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a note, the PDF refereced in this thread had to be "taken" off-line, until it can be corrected by DirecTV to fix a privacy issue with the file.

Hopefully it will be back soon...


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm new enough to D* that this is the first time I've really seen a corporate plan for the company. I liked a lot of the stuff I read in the PDF...just wondering from some of you D* veterans, do they typically follow through on these announcements? Are you in any way skeptical that they won't by end of 2007 have ~150 nat'l HD channels? 

I'm not in love with my HR10-250 so I'm looking forward to the release of the HR20 (and hoping it is in better shape at that point than the R15 that I currently own). But the thing I really look forward to is a D* tuner card for HTPC. Once that's available and I can get all my SD and HD content from D* satellites via HTPC, I'll build one and get rid of all my other HT components. Then I can have a fully customizable HD DVR experience. All I need from D* is the content - and if their predictions can be believed, they will be the leader in HD content by end of 2007.

Feedback on any of these comments is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just a note, the PDF refereced in this thread had to be "taken" off-line, until it can be corrected by DirecTV to fix a privacy issue with the file.
> 
> Hopefully it will be back soon...


Earl the privacy issue is now fixed. And I think it's short now too. It's only 99 pages. I thought it was over 100 yesterday


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have re-added the link...

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

eengert said:


> I'm new enough to D* that this is the first time I've really seen a corporate plan for the company. I liked a lot of the stuff I read in the PDF...just wondering from some of you D* veterans, do they typically follow through on these announcements? Are you in any way skeptical that they won't by end of 2007 have ~150 nat'l HD channels?
> 
> .


You are making the same mistake that I and others have made.

The pdf says 'capacity', not that they will have the channels up.  It took that chart to show me the light!


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have re-added the link...
> 
> http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf


thx, hope they do something for that nice couple


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Another question, how do you become one of there "best customers". I want free PPV coupons and priority service like it outlines.


I'll believe 4 PPV a month when I see it. That's 16 bucks retail! but it really would solidify my 100/month contribution for a few years, that's for sure.

Hope it's not a rebate thing though or we are all in trouble


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> I'll believe 4 PPV a month when I see it. That's 16 bucks retail! but it really would solidify my 100/month contribution for a few years, that's for sure.
> 
> Hope it's not a rebate thing though or we are all in trouble


Are there really 4 good PPVs worth watching each month? I don't do much PPV, but the few times I've looked, I've had a hard time finding anything worth watching.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

eengert said:


> Are there really 4 good PPVs worth watching each month? I don't do much PPV, but the few times I've looked, I've had a hard time finding anything worth watching.


Depends if it is just limited to the normall PPV.
If it includes the Thursday - Saturday late night PPVs...

Then maybe...


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just a note, the PDF refereced in this thread had to be "taken" off-line, until it can be corrected by DirecTV to fix a privacy issue with the file.
> 
> Hopefully it will be back soon...


It's back up now as I am reading through it.


----------



## radtek (Jul 23, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> I have one of those Best Customers Cards...though Ive never gotten free PPV coupons....maybe thats coming up but as far as I know thats not been the case yet.


I have a best cust card also....maybe thats why every once in a while I notice a PPV movie on my tivo play list (H10-250) that I did not order or was charged for! I just figured it was a snafu on D* part and long as I did not get charged ....Hey! what the hell I ain't gonna complain.


----------



## Rob00GT (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, I didn't catch the name of the speaker that followed David Hill in the "Programming and Content" section of the web cast but he said something very interesting. The DirecTV DVR hard drive will be partitioned so that the consumer has access to 100 hours of capacity, while 60 hours is reserved for DirecTV's use. 

So on the first day of ownership I lose 60 hours of capacity to infomercials and stuff I'll never watch.


----------



## radtek (Jul 23, 2005)

I just recived a email/news letter from Solid Signal it says: 

1) Receivers purchased after 02-28-2006 will be classified under
DIRECTV's new lease program. Meaning, all activated units purchased
after 02-28-2006 will tagged in way that requires you, as a subscriber,
to return the used equipment to DIRECTV should you decide to cancel 
your DIRECTV subscription. 

Is this for real?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

rad yes it's real. Dealers wont get subsidies anymore if they sell.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I updated the title of the thread, so there is no confusion about "when" the webcast took place...


----------



## lee1203 (Jul 14, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I updated the title of the thread, so there is no confusion about "when" the webcast took place...


Thanks Earl I should have done that in the first but I am happy you did.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

lee1203 said:


> the sub has to pay over $100 a month,pay on time and that is all they said about the best customers program.


So pretty much this isn't a "Best" program, but a "Who Subscribes To Sports Packages" program.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

dervari said:


> So pretty much this isn't a "Best" program, but a "Who Subscribes To Sports Packages" program.


i've never had a sports package but my bill was never under 100


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

ref. page 39 of pdf
"Frequency Translation Module uses a single wire from the dish."

What does this mean? I am currently looking at having to place a VERRY unatractive dish on our house to replace a well hidden dish behind our garage. Our problem is we only have two RG6 Lines runing from the garage underground into the house. Might this mean that we wont have to place that eyesore on the main house?!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

eaadams said:


> ref. page 39 of pdf
> "Frequency Translation Module uses a single wire from the dish."
> 
> What does this mean? I am currently looking at having to place a VERRY unatractive dish on our house to replace a well hidden dish behind our garage. Our problem is we only have two RG6 Lines runing from the garage underground into the house. Might this mean that we wont have to place that eyesore on the main house?!


I think it means that you will only need one cable going to a DVR receiver rather then the 2 you need now for them to be able to record 2 things at once. E* has that now, not sure why its taking D* so long to do it.

BTW, anyone know when that new dish pictured will be out?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> E* has that now, ...


Since when? In which model?
Even the newest model ViP622 still has 2 satellite inputs.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/ViP622_DVR/Chapter2.pdf


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

One cable in the back is L A M E. That is the easy part IMHO.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Kheldar said:


> Since when? In which model?
> Even the newest model ViP622 still has 2 satellite inputs.
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/ViP622_DVR/Chapter2.pdf


Well my friend has an E* DVR and he only has one cable going to it, it has some sort of special spliter on the back of it.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Well my friend has an E* DVR and he only has one cable going to it, it has some sort of special spliter on the back of it.


And you are sure it is not one of E*'s older single-tuner DVRs?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Kheldar said:


> And you are sure it is not one of E*'s older single-tuner DVRs?


I'm positive, its a 625, it has dual tuners, PIP, you can watch one channel on the main TV while watching another on a 2nd TV, and it has 2 remote controls.


----------

